# Kayak bream rods



## RyanW (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm looking at upgrading my bream rod! I was just wondering what length every one has and they think is best for kayaking and what brand it is! I was thinking that longer rods would be harder to handle???


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I prefer a long rod about 7 foot great for getting good distance on your cast with light lures and the length helps you steer the fish around the nose of the kayak. Just have to be mindful of high sticking when landing fish


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I began with shorter (6') rods.
Have upgraded all to 6'10" - 7'4" (7' is good!) for the reasons stated above.

As for brands - Whats your budget?

My fave rod is my custom one from MCF.
I have a second one on the way.
Cost about the same as a good quality mass produced rod (Lox etc) but IMO nicer feel, and built just the way I want it.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with something long.
Good for casting as Ubolt said and handy when it comes to working around your yak.

I have never considered my yak when buying a rod.


----------



## RyanW (Sep 15, 2012)

Probably looking at around $200 not to much or not less have to keep the wife happy!! My rod now is only 6" so longer makes more sense to help me clear the nose easier!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

RyanW said:


> Probably looking at around $200 not to much or not less have to keep the wife happy!! My rod now is only 6" so longer makes more sense to help me clear the nose easier!


Get in touch with Mark (Mcnphoto on KFDU) @ MCF, he may have something pretty special in your price range.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Make your own


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

anselmo said:


> Make your own


X 2 its really not as daunting as it seems and for that budget you'll be able to make it exactly how you want it on a surprisingly good blank.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

patwah said:


> RyanW said:
> 
> 
> > Probably looking at around $200 not to much or not less have to keep the wife happy!! My rod now is only 6" so longer makes more sense to help me clear the nose easier!
> ...


This.


----------



## Pilch (May 26, 2013)

I use a 7' Shimano Starlo Stix Midspin with diffrent sized Stradics and line weight and find it to be a very capable outfit for finness Breaming and right up to flicking 5" SPs at large snapper in our gulfs here in SA.


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

hey mate ive got a 6 10'' rod 4 - 8 lb weight class. the brand is samaki its only a new name out there for 180.00 and its been a great rod! im unsure if they do a 2 piece but honestly i find working my 6 10'' form the yak easy and fun! i like a very stiff rod i feel that way you can flick lures alot more distance and can feel more in the rod itself. they are a beautiful rod and come in different cammo colors well worth the look mate for a new and up coming rod check em out!! ive got 2 there so good haha


----------



## mrimpact (Sep 3, 2012)

If you use a Baitcast style reel, then I can't suggest better than my Carrot stick with Shimano Caenan reel. 5Lb Fluorocarbon and loooooong casts.
Carot Sticks are no longer made due to the company not making a profit. They have shwn excellent workmanship with these rods. 2nd hand I got mine for $250. Usually $480 new. Pricey, but brilliant.


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Iam currently using a raider yak rod 1-3kg 6ft long with a stradic fj 1000 with 4lb braid and 6lb fluro leader. The rod is long enough to clear the front of my 3m kayak but short enough to handle easy in the kayak. Also have a Trion and dropshot,both great,but I like the shorter raider better.


----------



## DutchKayak (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting topic 
As the bream fishing is totally new for me I am looking for a rod that I can use due the 3rd hobie world cup at the Victoria area .
Around the 2 meter mark seems fine. (same what I am using here in the Netherlands )
What kind of rod can you guys advice me ?
Parabolic ? Or better not 
Casting weight max around 10 grams ? Or even lighter ? Or perhaps heavier?
Please advise me ...
I see a lot of rod names that I have never heard about here in the Netherlands .
So I have no idea about the rod characteristics .
Grtz Daniel


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Firstly congratulations on earning a spot at the hobie worlds in Victoria, you are going to love it. The two venues chosen are the premier bream spots.

As far as rods go 6'6" to 7'6" is the go. 
I use parabolic rods and think they are great, but any fast tapered graphite rod rated will do the job.
Rods should be for 1-3kilo and up to 2-5 kilo in my opinion.
And you have got it spot on with the casting weight not too many bream lures ( if any) will be over 10 grams.
Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## DutchKayak (Aug 29, 2013)

Thx mr blueyak

Really looking forward to fish for the bream and glad to hear that it are great fishing spots .
The rods here on the European market are probably different then the rods in Australia but I gues a rod with a casting weight from 1 to 10/15 grams fits well for the bream fishing .
But does a such ultra light rod cast well ? 
What brand of braid are you using ? I am thinking of using daiwa braid 5 or 10 lb 
Lures 
I know its very personal but I am wondering are there specific lures for the bream fishing on those locations and in that period of the year .
For the softbaits I see many times ....gulp shrimp 2 and 3 inch 
But for the hardbaits it seems the same as that we have in the Netherlands for bass fishing ....to much choice ...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

DutchKayak said:


> Thx mr blueyak
> 
> Really looking forward to fish for the bream and glad to hear that it are great fishing spots .
> The rods here on the European market are probably different then the rods in Australia but I gues a rod with a casting weight from 1 to 10/15 grams fits well for the bream fishing .
> ...


Daniel the lures are much smaller than bass ones
Think more like trout or perch


----------



## DutchKayak (Aug 29, 2013)

Thx a lot Nezevic 
That's a lot of very usefull information.


----------

